

What real life bad habits has programming given you? - amutap
http://tumblelog.marco.org/73776312
interesting question from this page...<p>one thing i can say which i know many will agree - lots of coffee. :)
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=454045>

~~~
amutap
thanks for that and yes, oops! :)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
No harm, no foul. The link you provide has more external comments, so is still
of value. It's interesting to compare behavior here with that on, say, a wiki,
where one could re-edit things to unify them.

